
Show HN: Monique.io – a new kind of monitoring system (AI + Unix + Javascript) - aartur
https://monique.io?ref=hn
======
cscharenberg
This is pretty awesome-looking. I was thinking today about how to create a
dashboard to which I could send data and easily add new widgets on it: graphs
or lists or urgent notices.

The examples for sending from django, python, rails, etc are really neat! I
wouldn't have thought of directly sending querysets, but the simple example
made it seem obvious.

I hope you find the right paying niche for it. I personally wouldn't pay
$20/month for it unless I had an active startup project. For me, a couple
dollars a month maybe since my use would be pretty limited and occasional.

~~~
aartur
Actually a free plan will be announced in a day or two. This should capture
your needs without paying a dollar :).

~~~
cscharenberg
Neat, I'm setting a reminder to check back. I'm not opposed to paying. I just
have to calibrate it against other things I am used to paying for. Cheers

------
fiatjaf
That is amazing.

See also [http://mondash.org/](http://mondash.org/), which is much simpler,
but similar in some aspects.

~~~
aartur
Isn't mondash a "traditional" monitoring system? I see that you have to submit
metrics individually, as JSON with a "value" attribute.

~~~
fiatjaf
Is it? I didn't know it. I thought it was interesting because it didn't
required installing anything, or even signing up for an account. I wasn't
aware that traditionally monitoring systems worked by submitting JSON data.

Consider my comment invalid from now.

~~~
aartur
I think you are right that the "really traditional" monitoring system like
Nagios or Munin only work through agents and plugins. Some of the hosted
systems have centralized APIs. But, to my knowledge, they all use the metric
concept ((name, value) pairs) and it's why I called it "traditional".

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, right. I don't like that. Mondash does it and it is not good.

------
NuSkooler
This looks great! Are there any plans for self hosted setups?

~~~
aartur
Do you mean an "enterprise" self-hosted plan with a price of >= $1k / mo?

Generally everything is possible, since we are now learning how the users
would like to use the service. But the SaaS model is easier to manage, and
there are successful monitoring services that use this model
(www.stathat.com).

